# Young Rotkeils



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

A pic of some of the 7 Rotkeil fry I picked up at last years CAOAC convention. They are just starting to colour up.


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

Very nice bill... never seen little guys like that before. Do you keep them with anything else?

welcome to the forum btw, glad to have you aboard.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome. They are in with a few alibino paleatus corys. I will soon be moving them into a 90, and hopefully, when I get a pair, I will sell off some of the rest.


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

very cool.. what is the temperment like?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

These are the spookiest fish I have ever owned. They are starting to come around, after a year, but you have to move slowly around their tank. I'm hoping that when I get them into the 90, they will be less shy. It's kind of odd, but when I snapped the picture, they didn't react to the flash at all. If you are doing something away from the tank, they gather to watch. Have yet to see any aggression amongst them, but, I'm sure that will change.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

They are very nice... Are they that orange in person?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

The tank isn't lit, so while I noticed they were colouring up, I didn't realize how much until I took the picture with the flash. The shoulder patch will get bright red, as well as the orange on the anal fin. When in top (breeding) condition, they are very colourful.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Very nice BillD .

It's been a looong time since I have kept Central and South American cichlids. Severums are one of my ultimate favs. That color variant sure does tempt me to start a C/SA aquarium.

Damn you...LOL.


----------

